

When search for something involving the word "best", I don't want old results. - GigabyteCoin

I mean really (Google)...<p>Sure, I can go to the sidebar and search click a few times to only search within the past year... but honestly, who wants the best of something from 2008? Or even 2011?&#60;p&#62;Especially when most of the things I want are literally becoming better every day... maybe it's just me?
======
jacktoole1
There are a lot of bests where constraining a search to the last year doesn't
make sense. While you may only want video cards from the last year considered
for "best video card," throwing out all movies released before 2011 on a
search for "best movies" would be ridiculous (unless you keep very up-to-date
on your movies). Similarly, best apartments, best books, best recipes, and
others benefit from a time-independent search.

As google continues to improve, I wouldn't be surprised if this starts
happening for _some_ best searches (perhaps through monitoring what links
users click on in such searches). There are also probably other keywords that
could have a similar effect.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
I think it has been a long time since it has been happening for "some"
searches. A few years perhaps. But I came across a search result which I
thought would be quite obvious and apparently didn't fall into their
algorithms.

